# Some of the plants



## reptile ryan (Aug 16, 2007)

These are just a few of the plants we keep. I know some of you expressed an interest in seeing them so the first one is an orchid, a phalaenopsis.







and my favorite phalaenopsis






then a paphiopedelum, or lady slipper orchid






And here's another orchid species, the name escapes me right now but this one is awesome






And here is my favorite bromeliad






And this one is a picture of our vivarium which currently only has fish in it but will soon be home to poison dart frogs as well. There are many different types of bromeiliad and various other plants in there including live moss.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice aquarium


----------



## reptile ryan (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks, we like it a lot. The best part is hard to see, but there is a waterfall running through the middle area. It runs over the big rock just above the red bromeliad toward the top center of the tank.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

What lives in it?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2007)

how do you grow orchids? When I bring a new orchid into the house the flower starts dying and the leaves start growing.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 16, 2007)

Love it. Especially the vivarium.


----------



## reptile ryan (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! Sadly, only fish live in the vivarium at the moment. We plan on adding in dart frogs and a group of small geckos when we go to the next reptile swap.

The orchids actually are moderately easy to care for. The problem most people have is over-watering. We mist them a couple times a week and give them a good thorough watering just once a week. Also, you want to make sure the planting medium is good. We use a mix of a comercially available product called orchid bark and sphagnum moss.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2007)

Really? I do the exact same thing except that i don't use sphagnum. Will the flowers grow back though? They are just dying one by one, but the leaves are growing.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 17, 2007)

> Sadly, only fish live in the vivarium at the moment. We plan on adding in dart frogs and a group of small geckos when we go to the next reptile swap.


Have you decided what species of dart frogs and geckos you're going to put it?


----------



## Precious (Aug 17, 2007)

Your orchids are lovely. There's a little shop here that sell nothing but orchids. I've gone in there and admired, but leave intimidated.


----------



## reptile ryan (Aug 19, 2007)

Sparky-

On the most commonly available orchids (here anyway) called phalaenopsis the flowers die off but your plant is still very much alive. They go through a growing period where the leaves and roots are growing, then a cycle where they send up a new flower spike that will contain several flowers. Some send up new flower spikes once a year and some a couple times a year. The flowers will last for quite a while though, months sometimes.

Deutschherper-

The species depends on my girlfriend, she's the one who wants them. Don't get me wrong I do think they're cool, just not my favorite. She knows a breeder who works with dart frogs and several species of gecko that he keeps with them in community tanks. That's where we will start.

Precious-

AN ORCHID SHOP?!?! Don't be intimidated, they are some of the most rewarding plants you could ever keep. If you are interested, talk to the employees I'm sure they will be able to answer any questions or concerns you may have.


----------



## Precious (Aug 19, 2007)

The shop is really cool. It's in the historic district (The Fan) here in Richmond. I got a web address just for kicks: www.chadwickorchids.com

C Ya!


----------

